# Ibook G3, premier Mac et je suis completement perdu



## frytek (6 Avril 2007)

Bonjour cher Mac Users
Je viens pour la premiere fois d'acquerir un Mac, c'est un Ibook G3 beige sous Mac OS 9.2.2, 800Mhz, 256 RAM built-in, carte airport, 2 ports USB, par contre je ne sais pas l'annee 2001 peut etre.

Je vous avoue, je suis completement perdu dans cet univers Mac. Si bien que ce fut une joie immense pour moi qd j'ai reussi a installer shocwaves afin de visualiser les plug-in sur le web.
J'aimerai savoir comment faire pour pouvoir utiliser ce portable un peu comme mes PC, cad pouvoir utiliser des versions actuelles des logiciels comme itunes, word, msn.

Peut etre que le mieux serait de passer a Mac OS X. Si c'est possible, comment faire?
Quelle version de Mac OS X m'est accessible ? Puis je avoir Tiger, qui a l'air vraiment cool?
Et comment me le procurer?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils, j'aimerai vraiment connaitre le monde Mac et y prendre du plaisir.
J'attends vos reponses avec impatience.


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Avril 2007)

Bienvenue dans la lumière   
Ou as tu pu trouver un ibook G3 beige ? Il est très sale ou quoi? les ibook G3 ont toujours été blancs comme neige...
Pour le systéme, tu peut aller sans difficulté jusqu'à panther, et même tiger est possible
Si tu n'as que de la mémoire sans extension, je peut t'envoyer gratos 256 Mo de mémoire pour ibbok (il viennent du mien, mis a jour). Contacte moi par MP.

Tiger s'achète chez apple, mais honnétement je crois que tu devrais trouver pas cher dans les ^petities annonces un panther très suffisant.
Tu pourra utiliser tout ce qu'il faut comme logiciels, va voir dans le forum switch, il y a tout un fil sur la "logithèque du switcher".

Amuse toi bien avec bugdom !


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Bonjour cher Mac Users
> Je viens pour la premiere fois d'acquerir un Mac, c'est un Ibook G3 beige sous Mac OS 9.2.2, 800Mhz, 256 RAM built-in, carte airport, 2 ports USB, par contre je ne sais pas l'annee 2001 peut etre.
> 
> Je vous avoue, je suis completement perdu dans cet univers Mac. Si bien que ce fut une joie immense pour moi qd j'ai reussi a installer shocwaves afin de visualiser les plug-in sur le web.
> ...



Cela me para&#238;t bien &#233;trange, tout cela. Il faudrait &#234;tre s&#251;r de la configuration de cet iBook. J'esp&#232;re que l'ancien proprio t'as donn&#233; les CD d'installation d'origine, car si c'est un ibook G3 cadenc&#233; &#224; 800 Mhz il doit y avoir OS 10.2 dessus (en plus d'OS 9.2.2).

Pour le reste, m&#234;mes remarques de DrFatalis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Ou as tu pu trouver un ibook G3 beige ? Il est très sale ou quoi? les ibook G3 ont toujours été blancs comme neige...



Un ibouque de fumeur ?


----------



## brancat (6 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un ibouque de fumeur ?



Eh! Oh! Je fume (comme un pompier) et mon iBook est toujours blanc depuis 5 ans!


----------



## frytek (6 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos reponses les gens...
En effet Dr Fatalis, il est blanc comme neige mon ibook, en assez bon etat d'ailleurs, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai decider de m'y interesser un peu...(dsl pour la confusion)

Pour ce qui est du systeme installe dessus, c'est bien un Mac OS 9.2.2, enfin c'est tout ce qu'il ya dans le dossier startup disk. Je serai bien content de savoir comment activer un systeme plus recent cacher quelque part sur mon ibook.

Pour ce qui est des CD d'installation et autres, rien...En fait tout ce que j'ai recu, c'est une souris, l'ibook et son chargeur...lol
C'est une prof de college qui me l'a refile pour que je puisse aller sur le net.
Je savais pas que c'etait tellement different de PC, si bien que maintenant je passe tout mon temps libre a me cultiver un petit peu sur l'univers Mac...


----------



## frytek (6 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela me paraît bien étrange, tout cela. Il faudrait être sûr de la configuration de cet iBook. J'espère que l'ancien proprio t'as donné les CD d'installation d'origine, car si c'est un ibook G3 cadencé à 800 Mhz il doit y avoir OS 10.2 dessus (en plus d'OS 9.2.2).
> 
> Pour le reste, mêmes remarques de DrFatalis.



Ok, voici tous les details systeme de l'ordi, c'est un 30 Go avec:

- SOFTWARE OVERVIEW
Finder 9.2
system 9.2.2
active enabler Mac OS ROM 9.7.1
quictime 6.0.2
startup device
 name: Macintosh HD, type: ATA hard drive, bus internal ATA, location: ID=0

- MEMORY OVERVIEW
disk cache: 8160k
built in memory 256 MB
  ( DIMMO/BUILT-IN      128MB     DIMM
    DIMM1/J12               128MB     SDRAM)
Video memory            32MB  built-in display in use 

- HARDWARE OVERVIEW
model name: ibook
processor info: Power G3
Machine Speed: 800 Mhz (400-800 Mhz) 

voili voulou, si tout cela peut vous aider å en savoir plus sur mon systeme et comment l'optimiser...
Merci bien


----------



## fredintosh (6 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Je savais pas que c'etait tellement different de PC, si bien que maintenant je passe tout mon temps libre a me cultiver un petit peu sur l'univers Mac...


Le probl&#232;me n'est pas l&#224;, le probl&#232;me est que Mac OS 9 (l'ancien syst&#232;me) est pratiquement obsol&#232;te, et tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent de Mac OS X, le syst&#232;me actuel.
Il te faudrait Mac OS X pour profiter enti&#232;rement de ton ordi, surtout pour &#234;tre &#224; jour vis-&#224;-vis du web.
Trouve-toi une version bo&#238;te de Mac OS X (de pr&#233;f&#233;rence Tiger, la plus r&#233;cente, sinon Panther), et tu seras certainement plus &#224; l'aise.  
Tiger est en vente sur l'Apple Store, sinon, tu devrais trouver Panther d'occase, mais ne te fais pas avoir, il faut une version bo&#238;te "officielle", et non pas juste les CD d'installation pour un autre Mac que le tien.
Eventuellement, il sera utile de rajouter de la RAM.

Franchement, OS X est 10 fois mieux qu'OS 9, surtout encore une fois si tu ne veux pas &#234;tre trop d&#233;boussol&#233;e par rapport aux PC, et si tu veux trouver facilement des outils actuels sans faire des recherches arch&#233;ologiques.


----------



## frytek (6 Avril 2007)

Donc visiblement, faut que je change d'OS, ok...
Mais, pour l'installation nouveau systeme, j'espere que c'est pas trop compliqué, parce que j'ai lu sur le net, qu'il fallait faire une partition, je sais plus koi d'autres, bref quelques manipulations avec lesquelles je ne me sens pas tres confortable...

Est ce vrai, ou il suffit d'inserer le cd ou dvd d'installation et tout va tout seul ???


----------



## Invité (7 Avril 2007)

Est-ce que tu as jeté un oeil sur le tableau de bord "démarrage" qui se trouve dans "tableaux de bord" du Menu "Pomme" ?
Ca permettrait de savoir si tu n'as que ce système 9 installé sur ton nibook


----------



## MortyBlake (7 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un ibouque de fumeur ?



ET cr&#232;me pour les amateurs de caf&#233; peut-&#234;tre ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Est ce vrai, ou il suffit d'inserer le cd ou dvd d'installation et tout va tout seul ???


non  faux 
archi faux

il faut cocher des options quand  le mac, qui guide l'installation, le demande

_( et c'est, faut le reconnaitre , HYPER crevant)_  

Cher frytek 
il faudra te faire à  des  idées extremement agacantes.
*Les OS Mac marchent bien   

*et sont  d'une approche plus aisée que les OS PC

En particulier OSX vraiment bien foutu

je souscris à ce qui est dit au dessus, OS 9  c'est bien , mais tu devrais mettre OSX ( sur cette machine je te conseille OS X version panther )
Par ailleurs , avec une RAM de 256 si tu mets Tiger, gourmand en RAM,  , la machine va un peu ramer

Panther en 256 ca ira


----------



## frytek (8 Avril 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as jeté un oeil sur le tableau de bord "démarrage" qui se trouve dans "tableaux de bord" du Menu "Pomme" ?
> Ca permettrait de savoir si tu n'as que ce système 9 installé sur ton nibook



Ouais je crois que je l'ai fait (mon ibook est en anglais), donc j'ai fait, menu pomme->control pannel->startup disk-> Macintosh HD et la y avait que system folder version 9.2.2
Je sais pas si c'est de ça dont tu parles...

A part ça, J'ai vu sur ebay, des panther d'occaz dans les 50 euros, c'est une bonne fourchette ça ou il ya mieux ???  
Par la suite faudrait aussi acheter un pack Office ou koi ? Je crois que un Office 2003 me conviendrait largement.

Chers MacUsers, auriez vous des liens vers des sites de petites annonces ou il fait bon de faire du shopping, je parle de Softwares bien sur...(panther, office, tiger et autres soft de MacUsers)

Merci bien de vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Ouais je crois que je l'ai fait (mon ibook est en anglais), donc j'ai fait, menu pomme->control pannel->startup disk-> Macintosh HD et la y avait que system folder version 9.2.2
> Je sais pas si c'est de ça dont tu parles... Merci bien de vos réponses.



Ouais, absolument. J'espérais que ton system X n'était pas activé mais présent.  
Bon, il ne reste plus que l'option X d'occaz :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Par la suite faudrait aussi acheter un pack Office ou koi ? Je crois que un Office 2003 me conviendrait largement.
> 
> Chers MacUsers, auriez vous des liens vers des sites de petites annonces ou il fait bon de faire du shopping, je parle de Softwares bien sur...(panther, office, tiger et autres soft de MacUsers)


tu débarques , on t'aide 
Mais il serait judicieux de regarder dans le forum par toi même

Ainsi contrairement à ce que certains croient il y a beaucoup de bons logiciels Mac et aussi beaucoup de gratuiciels (freeware -donationware)
et il y a des fils entiers dédiés aux logiciels 

Ainsi sauf si tu as des besoins très poussés concernant Office 
Pas sûr que tu aies besoin de dépenser de l'argent inutilement.  

D'une part coté logiciel de messagerie et traitement de texte Panther est équipé

D'autre part il existe des suites " à la Office" mais gratuites et fonctionnant très bien
OpenOffice.org ( avec X11) et NeoOffice ( sans X11)
( traitement de texte  façon word , tableur façon excel , et presentation façon powerpoint)
gratosses


----------



## frytek (12 Avril 2007)

chers macusers,

en suivant vos conseils, j'ai ecume des sites de vente de logiciel ici et la, et je suis tombe sur un Panther a 40 euros, ca a l'air pas mal, qu'en dites vous ?

en outre le gros probleme c'est que je ne saia pas si mon ibook G3 800Mhz a un lecteur dvd, comment faire pour le savoir?

Dernierement j'ai inserer un dvd-R, bref des dvd de donnees graves sous PC et ca ne les a pas reconnu.


----------



## frytek (12 Avril 2007)

Ah, j'ai une autre question a vous poser.
Voila, j'ai vu un pack Panther pour ibook G4, voici le lien

http://www.amazon.com/Mac-10-3-Pant...8147?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1176338348&sr=1-4

Je me disais que, vu que mon ibook a 800 Mhz, donc bien mieux que certain G4, peut etre que ce pack peut aller avec mon ibook.

Merci de vos avis, j'en ai vraiment besoin.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Ah, j'ai une autre question a vous poser.
> Voila, j'ai vu un pack Panther pour ibook G4, voici le lien
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mac-10-3-Pant...8147?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1176338348&sr=1-4
> ...


Je ne détiens pas la vérité absolue sur ce sujet, mais voici mon avis :

Ce "pack" pour iBook G4 ne fonctionnera sans doute pas sur ton iBook *G3*. Peu importe tes Mhz.
Ces DVD sont liés à un type de machine, celle vendue avec les DVD.
D'ailleurs, je doute que leur revente soit vraiment légale, sans la machine qui va avec...
Puisque dans l'absolu, ils ne servent qu'à restaurer les système sur la machine en cas de panne, c'est donc une sorte de licence unique, liée au hardware fourni avec. Ce n'est donc pas une licence permettant d'installer OS X sur d'autres machines, et si cela était possible techniquement, cela s'apparenterait à du piratage.


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> en outre le gros probleme c'est que je ne saia pas si mon ibook G3 800Mhz a un lecteur dvd, comment faire pour le savoir?



Va vérifier dans Informations Système.



frytek a dit:


> Ah, j'ai une autre question a vous poser.
> Voila, j'ai vu un pack Panther pour ibook G4, voici le lien
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mac-10-3-Pant...8147?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1176338348&sr=1-4
> ...



A éviter, pour les raisons expliquées par Fredintosh; ce sont très probablement des CD livrés à l'origine avec une machine.

Il faut rechercher des CD avec une licence "universelle", c'est-à-dire installable sur n'importe quel Mac (sous réserve d'une configuration suffisante). Ils sont de couleur noire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je ne détiens pas la vérité absolue sur ce sujet, mais voici mon avis :
> 
> Ce "pack" pour iBook G4 ne fonctionnera sans doute pas sur ton iBook *G3*. Peu importe tes Mhz.
> Ces DVD sont liés à un type de machine, celle vendue avec les DVD.
> ...





divoli a dit:


> A éviter, pour les raisons expliquées par Fredintosh; ce sont très probablement des CD livrés à l'origine avec une machine.
> 
> Il faut rechercher des CD avec une licence "universelle", c'est-à-dire installable sur n'importe quel Mac (sous réserve d'une configuration suffisante). Ils sont de couleur noire.



Deux choses :

1) Les iBook, qu'ils soient G3 ou G4 utilisent les mêmes disques d'installation. Ça n'est pas un disque spécifique par machine, mais par "famille" de machines.

2) Non, il ne s'agit pas d'une licence unique liée à une machine en particulier. C'est une licence pour un type de machine, et apparier un CD système qui a perdu son iBook avec un iBook qui a perdu son CD système ne saurait en aucun cas être considéré comme du piratage, faut pas non plus pousser, et voir du piratage partout.

Donc, frytek, je te confirme ce que je te disais par MP, à partir du moment ou le système pour iBook est aussi ou plus récent que ton iBook, il doit faire l'affaire. Le seul cas où il y aurait problème, ça serait un système plus ancien que la machine, qu'elle pourrait refuser.


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux choses (...)



:mouais:


Et où achète-t'on de tels packs (neufs, j'entends), en supposant qu'il y en a également pour MacBook, iMac... ?


Si tu peux m'indiquer l'origine probable d'un tel pack, je serais plus convaincu.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux choses :
> 
> 1) Les iBook, qu'ils soient G3 ou G4 utilisent les mêmes disques d'installation. Ça n'est pas un disque spécifique par machine, mais par "famille" de machines.
> 
> ...




OK, mais ça veut dire que quand Leopard sera sorti, tous les possesseurs de Mac vendus avec Tiger pré-installé pourront revendre sur eBay leurs CD de restauration de Tiger ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Non, il ne s'agit pas d'une licence unique liée à une machine en particulier. C'est une licence pour un type de machine, et apparier un CD système qui a perdu son iBook avec un iBook qui a perdu son CD système ne saurait en aucun cas être considéré comme du piratage, faut pas non plus pousser, et voir du piratage partout.


extrait du contrat mono licence OS X


> 2*. Utilisations permises de la licence et restrictions.*
> A. Cette licence vous autorise à installer et utiliser un seul exemplaire du logiciel
> Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois. La licence nautorise le fonctionnement
> du logiciel Apple ni sur plus dun ordinateur à la fois, ni sur un réseau où le logiciel
> pourrait être utilisé par plusieurs ordinateurs à la fois


source ( pdf)
http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/OSXSWlicenseFrench.pdf


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

Non, &#231;a veut dire que tous les mecs qui ont flingu&#233; leur iBook, ou se le sont fait piquer, pourront revendre leur syst&#232;me d'install &#224; ceux qui auront toujours leur iBook, mais auront p&#233;t&#233;, ray&#233; ou perdu leur CD d'install, ou auront achet&#233; un Mac vendu sans.

Donc, dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, il se peut que le vendeur se livre au piratage, mais &#231;a n'est pas le cas de l'acheteur, qui, n'&#233;tant pas de la police, n'a pas &#224; enqu&#234;ter pour savoir si le vendeur &#224; achet&#233; un syst&#232;me plus r&#233;cent ou non.



> 2. Utilisations permises de la licence et restrictions.
> A. Cette licence vous autorise &#224; installer et utiliser un seul exemplaire du logiciel
> Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple &#224; la fois. La licence n&#8217;autorise le fonctionnement
> du logiciel Apple ni sur plus d&#8217;un ordinateur &#224; la fois, ni sur un r&#233;seau o&#249; le logiciel
> pourrait &#234;tre utilis&#233; par plusieurs ordinateurs &#224; la fois



On est bien d'accord, mais si le vendeur laisse tourner le syst&#232;me sur une autre machine, c'est lui, le pirate, pas l'acheteur qui le fait tourner sur la sienne. Comme je le disais ci dessus, l'acheteur n'est pas de la police.


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> extrait du contrat mono licence OS X
> 
> source ( pdf)
> http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/OSXSWlicenseFrench.pdf



Et donc c'est aussi valable pour une licence fourni avec un ordi ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça veut dire que tous les mecs qui ont flingué leur iBook, ou se le sont fait piquer, pourront revendre leur système d'install à ceux qui auront toujours leur iBook, mais auront pété, rayé ou perdu leur CD d'install, ou auront acheté un Mac vendu sans.



Qui a dit ça ? Tu l'as lu où ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2007)

il n'est pas interdit de ceder sa licence.
Ensuite en theorie il n'y a qu'un ordinateur utilisateur ( celui de l'acheteur)
L'acheteur n'a aucun moyen de savoir si le vendeur lui a install&#233; sur 1 ou 40 machines ou d&#233;sinstall&#233; de son ordi 

On est pas dans un autre cas classique qui est l'achat ( sinc&#232;re) d'un objet  douteux vol&#233; ou contrefait , l&#224; l'acheteur fait du recel ( plus ou moins sciemment ou non)


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2007)

La question que je posais, est de savoir si la licence de l'OS fourni avec un ordi ne la lie pas définitivement avec cette ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> La question que je posais, est de savoir si la licence de l'OS fourni avec un ordi ne la lie pas définitivement avec cette ordi.



Même si une telle clause existait, ce qui n'est pas le cas, du moins, en ce qui concerne les licences d'Apple, elle serait considérée comme une clause léonine, et de fait, frappée de nullité. Tu achètes un ordi ET un système, rien ne t'oblige à jeter l'un, si pour une raison ou une autre tu n'es plus en mesure d'utiliser l'autre.



			
				Divoli a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit ça ? Tu l'as lu où ?



J'expliquais mes affirmations précédentes, je n'excluait pas qu'ayant acheté un système plus récent, tu puisse revendre l'ancien, simplement, ça n'était pas le cas qui nous préoccupait. A mon avis, Apple ne livrant pas ses versions majeures sous forme de mises à jour (sauf cas particuliers), le fait de payer "plein pot" une nouvelle licence t'autorise à revendre l'ancienne si tu le peux.


----------



## frytek (13 Avril 2007)

interessante cette discussion, j'en apprends enormement...


----------



## Mickjagger (13 Avril 2007)

Pour peu que tu aies 512 mo de mémoire, Tiger est pas mal du tout et je le trouve globalement mieux que Panther sur un vieil iBook G3 500 (640mo de ram). Et je n'ai jamais trouvé Tiger plus lent que Panther dessus, au contraire. 
De plus Tiger incorpore des versions plus récentes de Mail et de Safari qui sont plus performantes d'après mon expérience. Dashboard et surtout Spotlight sont des plus sympathiques et il faut savoir que certains logiciels demandent Tiger au minimum.
Donc quitte à trouver un OS X d'occase, si tu l'as pour le meme prix prends Tiger.
Si tu ne trouve que des Panther, tu peux t'en contenter.

En fait, le seul défaut de Tiger est d'être plus gourmand en Ram et donc parfois la memoire virtuelle fait davantage mouliner le disque dur.

Une dernière précision, OS X est multilingue, donc si tu trouves une occase venant d'un autre pays ca fonctionnera sans pb.


----------



## frytek (14 Avril 2007)

Mickjagger a dit:


> Donc quitte à trouver un OS X d'occase, si tu l'as pour le meme prix prends Tiger.
> Si tu ne trouve que des Panther, tu peux t'en contenter.
> Une dernière précision, OS X est multilingue, donc si tu trouves une occase venant d'un autre pays ca fonctionnera sans pb.



dslé, mais j'ai pas trouver de tiger a moins de 100 euros, alors, je crois que ce sera panther...c cool qu'il soit multilingue, car il vient des usa celui que je projette de prendre


----------



## frytek (14 Avril 2007)

J'ai quelques interrogations mes chers forumistes,

Pour ce qui est de l'installation de tels CD, est ce que cela necessite d'etre un expert, ou ça se fait tout seul, je veux surtout savoir si le fait que ceux la, soient des cd de restoration implique  forcement une prise en main particuliere pour ce qui est de l'installation? 
Est ce qu'il ya forcement besoin d'une trace de l'ancien systeme pour lancer l'installation, comment ça marche tout cela en fait..?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

te bile pas
n&#233;anmoins il faudrait vraiment connaitre ton materiel et verifier des choses avant de se lancer
Quel ibook?
 des ibook G3 800Mhz il y en a plusieurs ( aucun de beige ,ne  serait pas  ce plutot  un blanc vieilli?)

et la majorit&#233; des ibook G3 lit les DVD, TOUS sauf un modele pr&#233;cis( le P72B  16 vram qui est &#224; 700MHZ)  le P72B 32 vram lui lit les dvd
--------
Ce serait &#233;trange que tu ne puisses pas lire de DVD
( le fait que ca ne lise pas un dvd de donn&#233;es PC n'est pas une preuve)

verifier si le lecteur marche:
essaye avec un DVD commercial ( film) 
ou un banal  CD de musique histoire de voir si le lecteur est OK ou HS

Car si le lecteur est HS   acheter le panther et ne pas pouvoir l'installer serait une perte d'argent ...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2007)

Cela dit, si tu veux pouvoir faire tourner Tiger sur un G3, je te conseille de rajouter au moins 512 de Ram, parce que 256, c'est vraiment le mini ( sur mon iBook G4 &#224; 1,2ghz c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas folichon avec les 256, alors sur un G3  )

Bon courage en tout cas !


----------



## frytek (14 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> te bile pas
> néanmoins il faudrait vraiment connaitre ton materiel et verifier des choses avant de se lancer
> Quel ibook?
> des ibook G3 800Mhz il y en a plusieurs ( aucun de beige ,ne  serait pas  ce plutot  un blanc vieilli?)



Non c'est sur, c'est un Blanc tout blanc...



pascalformac a dit:


> et la majorité des ibook G3 lit les DVD, TOUS sauf un modele précis( le P72B  16 vram qui est à 700MHZ)  le P72B 32 vram lui lit les dvd



D'apres ce que j'ai pu lire ici et la, oui effectivement tous les ibook G3, ont le potentiel de lire les dvd, mais apres le lecteur dvd est une option qui peut etre installé a l'origine ou non. 
Je ne sais pas comment verifier ce numero P72B, en explorant toutes les infos de mon ibouc, je n'ai jamais vu ce numero, mais je vais essayer de faire attention.
Mais en tout cas mon ibouc a 32 MB de memoire video. donc... ça correspond peut etre au P72B 32 vram dont tu parles.



pascalformac a dit:


> Ce serait étrange que tu ne puisses pas lire de DVD
> ( le fait que ca ne lise pas un dvd de données PC n'est pas une preuve)
> 
> verifier si le lecteur marche:
> ...



Ouais pas de souci, ça lit les cd de music, et meme les cd de music gravés.
Mais j'ai essaye un dvd de donnees qui n'a pas marché.
Suivant ton conseil je vais essayé de trouver un dvd de film et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## frytek (14 Avril 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Cela dit, si tu veux pouvoir faire tourner Tiger sur un G3, je te conseille de rajouter au moins 512 de Ram, parce que 256, c'est vraiment le mini ( sur mon iBook G4 à 1,2ghz c'est déjà pas folichon avec les 256, alors sur un G3  )
> 
> Bon courage en tout cas !



Merci de ton encouragement.

Je crois que je pourrais avoir un 256 de ram d'ici peu, donc je pourrai aller a 384.
Ce qui est apparemmemt tres corect pour panther.
Par contre Tiger, j'aurai bien voulu, mais c'est un peu hors de pris pour moi en ce moment. le moins cher que j'ai pu voir c'est 119 euro, alors que j'ai des panther a 40 euros...
ça s'appelle la didacture du porte monnaie...Lol


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> Non c'est sur, c'est un Blanc tout blanc...


certain?     
Parce qu'&#224; la premiere ligne de ton fil , *tu* as &#233;crit
_'un Ibook G3 beige_  
Pas de soucis ,ces ibooks sont blancs, je te taquine 



> Je ne sais pas comment verifier ce numero P72B, en explorant toutes les infos de mon ibouc, je n'ai jamais vu ce numero, mais je vais essayer de faire attention.
> Mais en tout cas mon ibouc a 32 MB de memoire video. donc... &#231;a correspond peut etre au P72B 32 vram dont tu parles.


 c'est son surnom
Pour etre certain de ton mod&#232;le c'est tr&#232;s simple
il y a parfois  un numero de modele et toujours  un numero  quelque part ( souvent sous l'ordi)
exemple   modele A1003 
 numero d'ordre M 8861LL/A

toi ca devrait etre  un de ces 3 suivants:
M8861LL/A  ou  M8862LL/A ou M8758LL/A
Donne le tien



> Ouais pas de souci, &#231;a lit les cd de music, et meme les cd de music grav&#233;s.


 tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle





> Suivant ton conseil je vais essay&#233; de trouver un dvd de film et voir ce que &#231;a donne.


ca devrait passer





> Mais j'ai essaye un dvd de donnees qui n'a pas march&#233;.


 c'est quasi normal, affaire de format du DVD de donn&#233;es qui est grav&#233; sur PC &#224; un format PC non lisible Mac.


----------



## frytek (14 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> très bonne nouvelle
> ca devrait passer c'est quasi normal, affaire de format du DVD de données qui est gravé sur PC à un format PC non lisible Mac.



Ok, c'est rassurant...je teste un dvd et je vous dis ça...



pascalformac a dit:


> Pour etre certain de ton modèle c'est très simple
> il y a parfois  un numero de modele et toujours  un numero  quelque part ( souvent sous l'ordi)
> exemple   modele A1003
> numero d'ordre M 8861LL/A
> ...



Sous l'ordi il est marqué modele A1005 ( mais pas A1003 )
Apres le numero d'ordre je ne sais pas...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

le numero d'ordre tu l'as?
merci de le donner


----------



## frytek (15 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> le numero d'ordre tu l'as?
> merci de le donner



Non, justement, j'ai regardé un peu partout et je sais pas ou le choper celui la...


----------



## frytek (17 Avril 2007)

WAAOUUUUUUHHHH.....
voila comment je peux decrire l'etat dans lequel je me trouve apres avoir installe Panther son mon ibouc...
Je n'ai instalé que les 2 premiers CD et c'est deja le festival....franchement je kiffe et je vous remercie grave de toute votre aide et de vos differents avis qui ont forger l'ame de l'actuel vrai MacUser que je deviens en ce jour...

MERCCCCCCIIIIIIIIIIIIII du fond du coeur.

Bref, j'ai mis le CD1, c'est parti direct, j'ai choisi effacer et installer histoire de partir du bon pied(et tant qu'a faire j'ai installe toutes les langues), puis le cd 2...et apres voila, j'avais MacOSX, les MAJ ont ete faites et la ça marche nickel mes 256, aussi bien que mon PC a 1Go...
Maintenent, il me reste 6 cd a installer, que du bonheur...

Encore Merci a vous tous, et, a tres bientot pour des questions d'un autre genre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

frytek a dit:


> WJe n'ai instalé que les 2 premiers CD
> 
> ...
> 
> Maintenent, il me reste 6 cd a installer, que du bonheur...



T'as Panther en 8 CD ?  :affraid: Normalement, c'est en trois (et encore, je n'ais jamais eu besoin du troisième) :mouais:


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2007)

Bah à mon avis il parle de CD d'autres logiciels, là...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

non non Pascal77 fryteck  a raison , il doit avoir le jeu des 10 CD

-3 d'install ( en fait 1 et 2 comptent , le 3&#233; je sais m&#234;me plus ce qu'il a dessus)
-1CD Apple Hardware Test
-et 6 CD restauration de logiciels


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2007)

Hum... Ce n'est pas l'environnement X11 qu'il y a sur le 3ème ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non Pascal77 fryteck  a raison , il doit avoir le jeu des 10 CD
> 
> -3 d'install ( en fait 1 et 2 comptent , le 3&#233; je sais m&#234;me plus ce qu'il a dessus)
> -1CD Apple Hardware Test
> -et 6 CD restauration de logiciels



T'as oubli&#233; de mettre un "" l&#224; ? 6 CD de restauration de logiciels ? Jamais vu un Panther avec &#231;a    

Le troisi&#232;me, ce sont les pilotes des p&#233;riph&#233;riques des marques les moins utilis&#233;es (en gros).

EDIT : Ah, au fait, &#231;a n'est pas Pascal77, mais Pascal 77 (Pitin&#169; m&#234;me en gras, un espace, &#231;a ne ressort pas plus ! )


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as oubli&#233; de mettre un "" l&#224; ? 6 CD de restauration de logiciels ? Jamais vu un Panther avec &#231;a


Les CD de restauration, je les ai sous les yeux
software restore  1 of 6 ,software restore 2 of 6 etc etc
et numerot&#233;es proprement de 1 &#224; 6
CQFD


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2007)

Bon, de toutes façons, ces CD ne s'installent pas.


----------



## frytek (19 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, de toutes façons, ces CD ne s'installent pas.



Ouais , mais comment t'as deviné ? Parceque effectivement j'arrive pas a les installer ces softwares restore cd. L'ordi me dise que mon mac ne lit pas ces CD a un moment de l'installation. Il lance d'abord le programme d'installation a partir bien sur du cd1 qui est deja a l'interieur vu que l'installation demarre a partir de celui la. Je le reinsert qd meme, mais il ne le reconnait plus, meme histoire pour les autres. C'est peut etre a ce niveau que mon ordi aurait dü etre un G4 pour pouvoir continuer...?
Donc du coup je ne sais pas ce qu'il ya comme applications sur ces cd.

Savez vous ce qu'il ya dessus...?
Parceque je passe peut etre a coté de quelques trucs sympas.
A part ça je decouvre peu a peu Mac OsX et je me régale...Merci encore de vos conseils


----------



## divoli (19 Avril 2007)

Parce que les CD de restauration ne servent que lorsque l'on veut retrouver les réglages d'usines. Quand on en arrive à vouloir les utiliser, on doit redémarrer directement dessus. Quand à l'Apple Hardware Test, c'est un logiciel de diagnostic matériel; même principe, il n'est pas non plus destiné à être installé.


----------

